# In love with an old Tranny.



## fast but dim (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi, I am a long time camper and caravanner, and have just bought a campervan.

I've been looking for 3 months, and was surprised at the lack of decent budget vans.




I'd all but given up, after viewing countless dogs... rust buckets, damp vans, or scruffy dog kennels when I found this...





It was way under budget, one owner post MOD, and already converted... calorifier, eberspacher, hob, fridge...

Drives well, mechanically sound, aesthetically not everyone's cup of tea, but will do me for weekend adventures, biking hiking and camping.

All it needs is a decent compressor fridge, and maybe some solar.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi, welcome aboard


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 20, 2018)

Love it I had one almost the same 16 years ago was a great van.


----------



## The laird (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy.dont matter wot you have as long as you get fun fun fun


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi and welcome along to the group.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 20, 2018)

Looks like you've dropped lucky.
Have fun and adventures.
Don't spend too long on campsites.


----------



## Nabsim (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum, van looks fine and should be fun


----------



## saxonborg (Oct 20, 2018)

If it does what you want it to do then it’s right.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome along. Nice van.


----------



## izwozral (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi & welcome. Any inside pics?


----------



## fast but dim (Oct 23, 2018)

Had a quick trip to Patterdale in the lakes...





The vans obviously insulated... Nice and cosy inside. 





Everything worked as it should...drove over kirkstone pass no bother either.


----------

